# Car has more owners - another Westway saga!



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Jesus Christ. What a nightmare experience it has been from the start after buying my GT-R from Westway Oxford. To be fair to the existing staff, the sales guy I dealt with back in July when I bought the car has now gone and his replacement appears to be a lot better although I've only had dealings with him very recently over the Cobra Tracker and this issue.

However, the car was sold to me as having one previous owner. When I received the V5 back from DVLA it showed two previous owners. To cut a long story short, I am now the 3rd owner, having thought I was the 2nd. I have raised this with Nissan UK and Nissan Westway. They agree that it was very shoddy practice by the salesman and shouldn't have happened. After some checking they found that the first owner never put any mileage on the car; it was registered in his name but then he decided he didn't want the car (it's a long story, I won't bore you any longer with the details).

What can I say? 

I don't think Nissan could have tried any harder to give me a worse buying experience. Such a shame as it's a great car but all this has taken such a big edge off of it. So much so, I'm considering getting rid of the car; I'm just so disappointed with the whole Nissan thing.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That's a dealer thing rather than a Nissan thing isn't it?

But I agree, annoying.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

BRB Just getting rid of a perfectly good/fast/faily/useable/amazing car because someone told me a pork pie.

Sorry to sound harsh, but get a grip!? Has it affected you in ANY way that it has had 3 owners instead of 2? (you'd still have issues with the tracker anyway).

Jesus.


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

Karls said:


> I don't think Nissan could have tried any harder to give me a worse buying experience. Such a shame as it's a great car but all this has taken such a big edge off of it. So much so, I'm considering getting rid of the car; I'm just so disappointed with the whole Nissan thing.


What exactly have Nissan done wrong? Dealer issue, not Nissan surely


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

dealers fault id say, but like you i would be rather annoyed

more so if i paid 35gtr money for a car.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

This is not as bad as it may seem Karl.

The first owner may well have wanted to cancel his order but of course did not want to lose his 3.5k deposit.

So, the first owner sold the car on the day of purchase to the second owner on the V5, but the car has probably only had that second owner driving it.

If that is the case I would demand Westway contact the previous 2 owners on the V5 and get them to write a letter each, stating this fact.

That way you will have documentary evidence when you come to sell on the car.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

LiamGTR said:


> BRB Just getting rid of a perfectly good/fast/faily/useable/amazing car because someone told me a pork pie.
> 
> Sorry to sound harsh, but get a grip!? Has it affected you in ANY way that it has had 3 owners instead of 2? (you'd still have issues with the tracker anyway).
> 
> Jesus.


LiamGTR - people telling me to get a grip really *iss me off!!  I can assure you this is only the tip of the bloody iceberg, so, without knowing all the facts I would be grateful if you refrained from handing out unhelpful advice.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> This is not as bad as it may seem Karl.
> 
> The first owner may well have wanted to cancel his order but of course did not want to lose his 3.5k deposit.
> 
> ...


CC - Thanks for your words there. It's just the principle of the thing, it feels like I've been dealt with by Arthur Daley rather than a HPC! Westway are going to get something in writing to me so that I can produce this when I come to sell.

Others have said this is a dealer issue, not Nissan - but doesn't Nissan have any responsibility over their dealers then? Surely it's up to Nissan UK to manage their dealers so that buyers keep coming back to buy Nissan cars?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

its something thats happened to me before, somehow I felt like Id been ripped off, although in the grand scheme of things its makes no difference to the value of the car so is of little consequence.

Solution = Buy New :lamer:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Exactly GTRSTAR - I feel like I have been ripped off and lied to yet again. If that salesman was still there I would have made a point of paying him a visit.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Karls said:


> Exactly GTRSTAR - I feel like I have been ripped off and lied to yet again. If that salesman was still there I would have made a point of paying him a visit.


I feel your pain, look on the bright side, it could have been a pre-reg so technically he was right lol

On the other hand it could have been a demo car, not worth thinking about :banned:

Like a wife, upgrade her, Look after her, enjoy her! :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

ring a couple of dealers up, ask how much they'd offer you for the car tell them 2 owners, when they ring back with a price say sorry its 3 owners and see if the price goes down


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

GTRSTAR said:


> I feel your pain, look on the bright side, it could have been a pre-reg so technically he was right lol
> 
> On the other hand it could have been a demo car, not worth thinking about :banned:
> 
> *Like a wife, upgrade her, Look after her, enjoy her!* :thumbsup:


Jesus, between you and Evolution VI, it's like the sexual revolution never happened! :chuckle: Must be an Alex thing...


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Jesus, between you and Evolution VI, it's like the sexual revolution never happened! :chuckle: Must be an Alex thing...


LOL sexual revolution? wasnt that a sequel? opcorn:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

car not has described; reject it

in bird terms; she's had a couple of pups she forgot to mention; she might go well but it's not quite right, is it?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> car not has described; reject it
> 
> in bird terms; she's had a couple of pups she forgot to mention; she might go well but it's not quite right, is it?


You can add Z to that list David. lol


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

This is the sort of practice back street dealers get into not a Nissan controlled HPC
Ring round some HPCs and see if they will trade in the car with 3 previous owners. They will not want to know. Simple reason - Who would want to buy this car when there are loads on the market with 1 owner only.

I would reject it.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

GTRSTAR said:


> You can add Z to that list David. lol


:chuckle:


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

yes, car not as described - so you have the right to reject probably. Another owner might knock a little off the price in the future so if you decide to keep it they should make some "token" for their own dishonesty/inefficiency. 

I try never to deal with people who lie to me. That already rules out 3 HPC's in my area.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

I with you on this one Karls, I'd be pretty miffed too.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Karls said:


> Exactly GTRSTAR - I feel like I have been ripped off and lied to yet again. If that salesman was still there I would have made a point of paying him a visit.


I would have thought Caveat emptor on second hand goods!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah but not from a dealer!! Different if it's a private sale.


----------



## MNK (Dec 3, 2009)

A similar thing happened to me with a BMW dealer... I bought the car over the phone based on the information they gave me. They told me it had one previous owner and it turns out it had 2 once the V5 arrived. Obviously a car with 2 previous owners and one with 6 is going to be worth more, but between 1 and 2 it's not going to have a significant price difference - but that's not the point. If you buy the car off someone who's spent £60k on it from new, chances are he would have looked after it.

The BMW dealer repeatedly tried to fob me off on my claim they had sold the car to me on false information (they told me they always don't count the last owner wtf?) until I threatened to take them to court unless I got an extra year's warranty, which they provided after coming to their senses.

In your case you can try and get some sort of compensation but since the first person has never driven the car, as long as you can prove that there should be no economic impact to you when it comes to selling.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Karls said:


> CC - Thanks for your words there. It's just the principle of the thing, it feels like I've been dealt with by Arthur Daley rather than a HPC! Westway are going to get something in writing to me so that I can produce this when I come to sell.
> 
> Others have said this is a dealer issue, not Nissan - but doesn't Nissan have any responsibility over their dealers then? Surely it's up to Nissan UK to manage their dealers so that buyers keep coming back to buy Nissan cars?


Yes Nissan should take responsibility, the car was sold effectively with false information and you should IMO get some compensation, I would be pushing for it.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

MNK said:


> as long as you can prove that there should be no economic impact to you when it comes to selling.


As long as you *believe* that, it will possibly have an impact on you


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I'd be pretty pissed off too, BUT then I would buy from a "dealer" known affectionaly as an HPC (are you sure they aint on drugs ?)


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

Karls said:


> CC - Thanks for your words there. It's just the principle of the thing, it feels like I've been dealt with by Arthur Daley rather than a HPC! Westway are going to get something in writing to me so that I can produce this when I come to sell.
> 
> Others have said this is a dealer issue, not Nissan - but doesn't Nissan have any responsibility over their dealers then? Surely it's up to Nissan UK to manage their dealers so that buyers keep coming back to buy Nissan cars?


Westway is owned by Nissan UK isn't it? And yes they should manage their dealership better


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Simple; goods not as described... money off or return the product. I'd say £2k should cover it.


----------

